# ******MA RESEARCH:  New Years Sale!!!******



## Mike Arnold (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy 2019!!!


*MA Research New Year Sale*

25% OFF! 


*Discount Code: *newyear25



*Link:* http://maresearchchems.com/

​.


----------



## Xxplosive (Feb 10, 2019)

Anybody used the fluorinated modafinil, yk11, or s23?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 11, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> Anybody used the fluorinated modafinil, yk11, or s23?



Both Flmoda and Yk11 have been sold out for over a month now.  I get constant inquiries about the FlModa.  It should be back in stock within 3-4 weeks.  Flmoda was one of the ingredients in Vicaine before the product got banned.  There are about a million reviews on Vicaine--all good.  I only had 33 bottles of Flmoda before it sold out...and it was out of stock before I started advertising here, so it is unlikely anyone here had a chance to try it.  Only the guys from Pro Muscle and Anabolic Minds did.   It's the same with YK-11.  Lots of reviews on the S23 on Anabolic Minds (I only have a dozen or so bottles left right now).  I only have a few posts on this board for MA Research, so if you're looking for reviews, check out the peptide & research chemical forum at Pro Muscle...or the MA Research thread in the sponsor forum at Pro Muscle.  Reviews are scattered abroad at Anabolic Minds. My products (both MA Research & MA Labs) have only ever gotten good revies, which is not surprising being that all of them get lab tested and come from the same manufacurer that all the old IMR products came from.  As for Rob's boards, I have a lot of MA Labs reviews on ASF, but only a few here, as I never really posted here much, despite being allowed to as a sponsor.  I focused mostly on ASF.  Over at ASF (Rob's other board) you will find a lot of feedback in this same thread (I posted this same thread on multiple boards).  Basically, if you want to know what the credibility of MA Research is, you are looking in the wrong place, as 99% of my business (and advertsing) happens at other boards.  The only reason I even know about your post is because my email alerted me that you posted in this thread.


----------



## sityslicker (Feb 11, 2019)

I tried using this coupon Arnold20 just now and got this pop up, "this coupon has expired."


----------



## Xxplosive (Feb 11, 2019)

Mike Arnold said:


> Both Flmoda and Yk11 have been sold out for over a month now.  I get constant inquiries about the FlModa.  It should be back in stock within 3-4 weeks.  Flmoda was one of the ingredients in Vicaine before the product got banned.  There are about a million reviews on Vicaine--all good.  I only had 33 bottles of Flmoda before it sold out...and it was out of stock before I started advertising here, so it is unlikely anyone here had a chance to try it.  Only the guys from Pro Muscle and Anabolic Minds did.   It's the same with YK-11.  Lots of reviews on the S23 on Anabolic Minds (I only have a dozen or so bottles left right now).  I only have a few posts on this board for MA Research, so if you're looking for reviews, check out the peptide & research chemical forum at Pro Muscle...or the MA Research thread in the sponsor forum at Pro Muscle.  Reviews are scattered abroad at Anabolic Minds. My products (both MA Research & MA Labs) have only ever gotten good revies, which is not surprising being that all of them get lab tested and come from the same manufacurer that all the old IMR products came from.  As for Rob's boards, I have a lot of MA Labs reviews on ASF, but only a few here, as I never really posted here much, despite being allowed to as a sponsor.  I focused mostly on ASF.  Over at ASF (Rob's other board) you will find a lot of feedback in this same thread (I posted this same thread on multiple boards).  Basically, if you want to know what the credibility of MA Research is, you are looking in the wrong place, as 99% of my business (and advertsing) happens at other boards.  The only reason I even know about your post is because my email alerted me that you posted in this thread.



Brother, the honesty with which you answered my question tells me all i need to know. Thank you!

You said the flmoda will be in stock in 3-4 weeks?  

And i am on pct right now... Would it be a bad idea to run ANY SARM's during my pct? I understand that they are not quite as suppressive as aas, but do they also downregulate/saturate the AR receptors? 

I was thinking about some cardarine + S23 to run for a couple months before my next run... Bad idea?

Still want the fl moda when its ready.


----------



## Xxplosive (Feb 11, 2019)

Also, is yk11 something that might be MORE beneficial to run ON cycle, to take advantage of muscle growth propensity?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 11, 2019)

sityslicker said:


> I tried using this coupon Arnold20 just now and got this pop up, "this coupon has expired."



That coupon is for MA Labs, not MA Research.  The MA Research coupon is pm15.


----------



## sityslicker (Feb 13, 2019)

Yep Wrong site...thank you


----------

